# Look what the lovely Claudette sent me on Friday :-)



## Maidop (Mar 13, 2013)

Expobar dual boiler, Eureka Mignon and Motta 35cl championship pitcher.

The Motta curved tamper is all that remains from my original set up!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice set up - sure you'll have fun. Think you need to amend your signature!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Lots of fun to be had with that set-up,looks great?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Maidop (Mar 13, 2013)

Good plan on the signature... Now to try and remember how to do it...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like updating your signature was a success.

I enjoy using Expobar machines when training home users. They're quite forgiving and produce some excellent shots. Shouldn't be too many sink shots once you're dialled in.


----------



## Maidop (Mar 13, 2013)

I got through the 250g bag of supermarket beans I bought to get the grind roughly right. Now it's just a case of tweaking. I'm producing drinkable shots, some better than others. Trying to get the tamp right is going to take for ever, especially as the mignon is currently a bit clumpy, apparently that will improve as it settles in. The difference between my old Gaggia Classic and what I'm now producing is amazing!


----------

